# Cabinet Référence



## Julia41 (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,je suis dans le département du Loir et Cher et ce matin j'ai reçu un mail du cabinet référence missionné par le département pour venir étudier mon dossier  par une évaluatrice à mon domicile.Je suis agréer depuis 11 ans .Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce genre de message?Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Suis pas dans le même département que vous mais j ai jamais eu cela . 
Il vous on donner un jour et un horaire ? 

Si il y a un numéro de tel appeler les pour en savoir plus


----------



## Nanou91 (18 Juillet 2022)

Une visite d'évaluation comme ça ? par une boite de services, même pas pour un renouvellement ? ? ?
Vivement que je finisse tous mes contrats et que j'arrête. Ça devient pire que la Stasi !


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Juillet 2022)

À mon avis c'est une entreprise privée qui est mandatée par la pmi ou le conseil départemental pour faire les visites chez les AM


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Juillet 2022)

Vous êtes en période de renouvellement ? Ou vous avez demandé une extension d'agrément ?


----------



## Nanou91 (18 Juillet 2022)

*NOUNOU22*
C'était l'objet de mon interrogation aussi.
Si c'est juste comme ça, pour vérifier, refaire le boulot déjà fait par la Puer, moi j'ai autre chose à faire de mes journées que papoter avec des cabinets privés.


----------



## Chouchou301 (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, avez-vous demandé à la PMI si le cabinet est envoyé par eux ? Attention aux arnaques (tel, mail, courrier...) très fréquentes...


----------



## Julia41 (18 Juillet 2022)

Julia41 a dit: 


> Bonjour,je suis dans le département du Loir et Cher et ce matin j'ai reçu un mail du cabinet référence missionné par le département pour venir étudier mon dossier  par une évaluatrice à mon domicile.Je suis agréer depuis 11 ans .Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce genre de message?Merci de vos réponses.





Nounou22 a dit: 


> Vous êtes en période de renouvellement ? Ou vous avez demandé une extension d'agrément ?


Non, mon renouvellement a eu lieu en février 2021, et pas extention d'agrément.


----------



## Julia41 (18 Juillet 2022)

Chouchou301 a dit: 


> Bonjour, avez-vous demandé à la PMI si le cabinet est envoyé par eux ? Attention aux arnaques (tel, mail, courrier...) très fréquentes...


Non , je vais demandé demain à la PMI .


----------



## Julia41 (18 Juillet 2022)

Sandrine2572 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> 
> Suis pas dans le même département que vous mais j ai jamais eu cela .
> Il vous on donner un jour et un horaire ?
> ...


Oui, qu'ils vont passer fin juillet mais je serais en vacances et ils vont trouver la maison fermée et il n'y a pas de numéro de téléphone.


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Juillet 2022)

C'est bizarre que ce soit pour examiner votre dossier? Est ce que vous avez eu une fin de contrat compliqué avec des parents employeurs ?


----------



## Nanou91 (18 Juillet 2022)

*JULIA41*
Alors ça n'engage que moi, mais sans N° de téléphone à joindre, je ne donne même pas suite.
Je pars en vacances et basta !


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Juillet 2022)

C'est bizarre, c'est peut être justement une arnaque ... ça me semble pas être le jargon utilisé pour notre profession. Est ce que c'est marqué sur le document que c'est en lien avec votre agrément d'assistante maternelle ? Ou votre métier ?


----------



## Nanou91 (18 Juillet 2022)

*JULIA41*
En floutant les infos qui vous sont personnelles (non, adresse...) , pourriez-vous mettre la photo du courrier qu'on voit à quoi ça ressemble ?


----------



## Petuche (18 Juillet 2022)

Si t'as le nom de ce cabinet regarde sur Internet à quoi ça correspond ça me paraît étonnant que la pmi fasse appel à des cabinets privés....


----------



## Nanou91 (18 Juillet 2022)

*PETUCHE*
Non, de plus en plus de départements vont déléguer les renouvellements d'agrément à des boites de service.
Mais là il ne s'agit ni d'un renouvellement, ni d'une modification d'agrément.


----------



## Nanou91 (18 Juillet 2022)

Ça me fait penser aux PV de stationnement.
Par chez moi, pendant des années c'était les Polices Municipales qui mettaient les PV pour stationnement non acquitté.
Donc entre ça, les sorties d'écoles, les appels de riverains qui avaient des problèmes de voisinage, ils étaient un peu partout.
Maintenant ici, la commune voisine a délégué le stationnement à une boite de services. Toute la journée, il y a des agents habillés en marron et orange qui déambulent dans toute la ville et qui alignent à tours de bras.
L'autre fois une maman se gare devant la banque car elle devait juste déposer sur le bureau de sa conseillère le dossier rempli de sa demande prêt immobilier.  Ça lui a pris en tout 3 minutes. Quand elle est revenue à sa voiture elle avait un avis de PV. Comme elle me dit : j'aurais mis plus de temps si j'avais du aller à l'horodateur. 
Et bien là c'est pareil, si ce sont des boites de service qui s'occupent de nous, ils ne vont avoir que ça à faire de nous fliquer.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Juillet 2022)

Julia41 a dit: 


> Bonjour,je suis dans le département du Loir et Cher et ce matin j'ai reçu un mail du cabinet référence missionné par le département pour venir étudier mon dossier  par une évaluatrice à mon domicile.Je suis agréer depuis 11 ans .Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce genre de message?Merci de vos réponses.


Bonjour

Oui c'est possible. Mais, attention, effectivement si vous n'avez pas possibilité de contacter cette société, méfiance.
Donc oui, renseignez-vous auprès de votre cd pour savoir si il  a bien mandaté quelqu'un. 
Ensuite, que ce soit le cd, la pmi, ou un cabinet mandaté,  vous n'avez pas à justifier de vos absences, ils n'ont pas à connaître les dates de nos congés.


----------



## Julia41 (18 Juillet 2022)

Nounou22 a dit: 


> C'est bizarre que ce soit pour examiner votre dossier? Est ce que vous avez eu une fin de contrat compliqué avec des parents employeurs ?


Non par de fin d contrat.


----------



## Julia41 (18 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *JULIA41*
> En floutant les infos qui vous sont personnelles (non, adresse...) , pourriez-vous mettre la photo du courrier qu'on voit à quoi ça ressemble ?


J 'ai reçu par sms.


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> 
> Oui c'est possible. Mais, attention, effectivement si vous n'avez pas possibilité de contacter cette société, méfiance.
> Donc oui, renseignez-vous auprès de votre cd pour savoir si il  a bien mandaté quelqu'un.
> Ensuite, que ce soit le cd, la pmi, ou un cabinet mandaté,  vous n'avez pas à justifier de vos absences, ils n'ont pas à connaître les dates de nos congés.


ARNAQUES !!!


----------



## Chouchou301 (18 Juillet 2022)

Julia41 a dit: 


> Oui, qu'ils vont passer fin juillet mais je serais en vacances et ils vont trouver la maison fermée et il n'y a pas de numéro de téléphone.


Je ne voudrai pas vous faire peur mais attention aux cambriolages... Vous pouvez voir avec les forces de l'ordre pour signaler votre absence avec la "tranquilité vacances", ils passeront plus souvent vers chez vous pour surveiller... prévenez vos voisins proches au cas où aussi (ceux en qui vous avez confiance)


----------



## Chouchou301 (18 Juillet 2022)

Julia41 a dit: 


> J 'ai reçu par sms.


Ne leur répondez pas, il est fort probable que ça soit une arnaque !


----------



## Petuche (18 Juillet 2022)

Et y a une entête l'adresse le nom d'une personne?


----------



## zabeth 1 (18 Juillet 2022)

Ca sent l'arnaque à plein nez, et on vous impose une visite alors que vous êtes en congés, c'est "énorme".
Prévenez néanmoins votre puéricultrice référente ou le service agrément, savoir ce qu'il en est.
Tenez nous au courant !


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Juillet 2022)

Ah ben si c'est un SMS c'est que c'est de l'arnaque....faut surtout pas répondre


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Juillet 2022)

Ça se trouve ça n'a même rien avoir avec votre profession, c'est sûrement vous qui avez fait le lien. Mais passer pour examiner un dossier, ça peut parler à tellement de gens .....ne répondez pas .....


----------



## Nounou41 (25 Juillet 2022)

Pas du tout arnaque, on a reçu un courrier de la Pmi, nous notifiant que dorénavant c est une société qui fait ce genre de visite, je suis aussi dans le Loir et Cher et une personne m a bien telephonée pour prendre rdv, ils font le renouvellement d agrément et pendant les 5 ans ils doivent passer au moins 2 fois. Malheureusement pour cette société je suis à la retraite, ma collègue à reçu tout un dossier à remplir pour la venue de la personne .OUF j y echappe


----------

